# All-in-One for Ladies



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Someone asked if there is one for the ladies and i just found this one moments ago. Enjoy

https://sites.google.com/site/beckysknittingpatterns/Home/transitions-yoke-cardigan


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Remove the "s" after http and the link will work.

Thanks for sharing

http://sites.google.com/site/beckysknittingpatterns/Home/transitions-yoke-cardigan


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for link. I have downloaded this for me!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, this is great! Thanks


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

margoc said:


> Remove the "s" after http and the link will work.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/beckysknittingpatterns/Home/transitions-yoke-cardigan


Thank you for sharing this pattern What size is it?


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. It looks comfy


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

uncrn65 said:


> Thank you for sharing this pattern What size is it?


Fit as you knit to achieve your size!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I will save the pattern for future use.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a great pattern! I made it last year with Debbie Bliss Donegal Luxury Tweed Aran. Easy, quick, and you can try it on as you go!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

nrskrachet said:


> This is a great pattern! I made it last year with Debbie Bliss Donegal Luxury Tweed Aran. Easy, quick, and you can try it on as you go!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very cool. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

A great everyday sweater. Thanks.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you,Diane, for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if one used the pattern for the large size All in One baby sweater with knitting worsted yarn and size 8 or 9 needles? The length could be adjusted to fit the person. The All in One does not have sleeves and many raglan or circular yoked patterns are knit from the neck down without seams. Bind off the sleeve stitches instead of putting them on holders or making the sleeves and you will have the same principle as the All in One.

Carol J.

Carol J.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link, and thanks to nrskrachet for the picture and comments about the pattern.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great pattern! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this very nice cardigan pattern.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

Is there a gauge to work with? I would hate to do all this work and not have it fit!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

crafty4231 said:


> Is there a gauge to work with? I would hate to do all this work and not have it fit!


You try it on as you go, so it's a custom fit.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern, its a great one to have.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

You are a champion and thanks a lot for the link :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I asked for it- I am so greatful! this will be my first sweater!Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you are all welcome..


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you for sharing this link!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've "Pinned that from Pinterest but the link I had didn't follow to the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## GrannyakaGG (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you very much. It will be the next sweater I knit.


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I love this ...can't wait to start. Oh wait, I have a toddler sweater to finish, a baby blanket just off the needles to finish up... Oh heck I'll finish them later! LOL Thanks again.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

These are two different sweaters, right? What is the name of the Debbie Bliss sweater? They both look like very practical designs.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhhh... Thank you very much! I hope this is as much fun to knit as what I've been seeing posted for the baby's version. It will be fun to watch for the adult women's versions! and all thanks to you!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the link to the pattern. I've never tried making a 'fit-as-you go' before. Just looked at the pattern I kind of understand it.  Be prepared for lots of questions...


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! I got just the yarn for it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi- same sweater- the Debbie Bliss was the red yarn (Donegal tweed I believe it was.) A bit hard to see the garter stitch rows in the picture- but look closely and you`ll see them. This is going to be one of those "I wear it all the time" sweaters. So comfy. I absolutely love it in the tweed (tweed, being very practical in a house full of fur kids!) ;-)



KJKnitCro said:


> These are two different sweaters, right? What is the name of the Debbie Bliss sweater? They both look like very practical designs.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Hi- same sweater- the Debbie Bliss was the red yarn (Donegal tweed I believe it was.) A bit hard to see the garter stitch rows in the picture- but look closely and you`ll see them. This is going to be one of those "I wear it all the time" sweaters. So comfy. I absolutely love it in the tweed (tweed, being very practical in a house full of fur kids!) ;-)


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I finally found the garter stitches. I sure do like the way it knit up in the tweed yarn. Thanks for posting your sample.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, it wasn't my sample! I was just feeling badly that you hadn't had a response, so thought I'd clarify it was the same pattern. Happy knitting!



KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I finally found the garter stitches. I sure do like the way it knit up in the tweed yarn. Thanks for posting your sample.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

thank you for the link. i have seen the sweet little baby ones, and i suddenly wanted one myself! 

i'll post it when it's done.


----------

